# Altima W/no spark



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Help !!! Help !!! I replaced the head gasket on my 97 ALTIMA followed sevice manual and now have no spark. I have checked all the plugs and fuses everything checks OK. All sensors in range cam/crank etc . I am @ the end of my rope car ran fine b4 I started except exhaust fumes in radiator. The only thing that is pointing to a possible trouble is the 2 wire connector attached to dist for coil I believe one of them should have voltage during cranking and run ??? orange lead on cam sensor has voltage but coil power seems dead. That is my dilema any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to move this to the Altima Forum, you will not be able to reply to the posts there, gotah-ny, but they should be able to help you out a bit.

-Sam


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you place all the spark plug wires in the correct positions? its petty i know, but ive done an engine swap and just about all the external stuff you can do and STILL installed the wires wrong one day, lol. if those are good, move to the next item. did you check the plugs for spark at all? take a spark plug, any spark plug and ground it somehow... lay it on metal somewhere so it has a place to spark to. then have someone crank the engine and see if there is a spark coming from the electrode on the plug. if you hold the spark plug wire above the boot, you can ground the plug without shocking the shit out of yourself. not having a connection on the o2 sensor wont cause the coil to not spark. also, did you run the ecu for codes? it will actually store a code when the engine is cranking and not starting. what else... check the main fuse in the boxes under the hood. also check the battery connections on the positive cable to see if everything is nice and tight there also... only other thing i can think of right now is to go back and check ALL connections again. sometimes one will be loose or not connected at all and cause lots of problems. good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

i painted the head gasket on my car no trouble  good luck.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

ok, im a rookie at this, but I had a similar problem that accured out of the blue. I checked all the sensors from the MAF to the fuel enjectors. Everything showed fine. After two days of banging my head and reading, I took it to the dealer. It turned out to be the distributor. The coil showed good, but the distributor was bad. 

A costly part, about $500 installed. I hate to even say it, but I found one at car-parts.com for $125, and I was and running.

Also I have a boor with the codes for the ECM. Email me and I can scan the page for you. [email protected]

Good Luck


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

or you can go to www.batauto.com they have a complete list of codes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I have the same problem. I've checked all the wires,plugs.cap and rotor. I have voltage to the power tranisistor and the coil. But still no spark. I've been told my ignition control module could be bad. Is there a way to test the control module? The ECM failure code indicates no ignition signal. I plan to cahnge the ignition control module.


----------

